

Revealed: US spy operation that manipulates social media (2011) - mrschwabe
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/mar/17/us-spy-operation-social-networks

======
mrschwabe
"The US military is developing software that will let it secretly manipulate
social media sites by using fake online personas to influence internet
conversations and spread pro-American propaganda."

Anyone reading HN should be aware of this program before accepting comments at
face-value. Especially in light of the recent NSA/PRISM leaks. Unfortunately
this is the reality of today; and some of the discussions here may be subject
to "Operation Earnest Voice" or similar operations.

